

Show HN: Open source mobile email client built with HTML/CSS/JS - nicholasreed

Hey HN,<p>I've been working on an email client and wanted to get some feedback!<p>Minimail is built on Phonegap, so it uses HTML/CSS/JS for everything user-facing. The app also uses emailbox (a related project of mine) as the backend API for receiving/parsing/sending emails.<p>I think email clients need a huge UX/UI overhaul, and so I'm trying to build a flexible/hackable email client that anyone can customize to fit their email workflow.<p>Thanks for any feedback!<p>Website: https://minimail.herokuapp.com/<p>Email: nick (at) getemailbox.com
======
martey
I do not think that you should claim that this is open source [1] when you
have not decided on a license to release it under [2].

[1] <http://opensource.org/docs/osd>

[2] <https://github.com/emailbox/minimail_mobileapp/issues/1>

~~~
nicholasreed
Totally right. I'll get the license sorted out asap.

------
welder
Thanks for sharing. Could you describe these 2 features in more detail?

1) Stop receiving notifications, and read Leisure emails on your down time.

2) Pretend an email arrives at a different time

~~~
nicholasreed
Sure:

1) You can create a filter for Leisure emails, and then when emails arrive
that meet the conditions you won't receive a Push Notification, and the emails
will be grouped together (like a single thread).

2) You can delay an email for a period of time (a few hours, tomorrow, next
week) and a reason (need to reply, waiting for a response), and when that time
arrives you'll get another Push Notification and the Thread will show up as a
priority.

~~~
welder
These 2 features seem like a huge time saver. If they are the star features
you should make them the focus of your landing page. Just one guy's opinion.

------
nicholasreed
Clickable: <https://minimail.herokuapp.com/>

